# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Joukkoliikennefoorumin rakenne

## insula

Hienoa, että tällainen foorumi on olemassa. Heti näin uutena jäsenenä pitää kuitenkin antaa "kevyttä kritiikkiä", olkoon vaikka rakentavaa palautetta.

Jos keskustelupalstan nimi on Joukkoliikennefoorumi, kaipaisin foorumin rakenteeseen selvästi oman foorumin Joukkoliikenteen suunnittelulle ja/tai Liikennejärjestestelmän suunnittelulle. Joukkoliikenne ei ole pelkästään busseja, ratikoita, junia... vaan kaikki liikennemuodot kattava looginen kokonaisuus.

Vaikka olemme joukkoliikenteen vankkumattomia kannattajia, emme voi ohittaa henkilöautoja, taxeja, polkupyöriäkään.  On tunnettava autoilijoiden, pyöräilijöiden sielunelämä, jotta voimme etsiä keinoja, joilla houkuttelemme niitä joukkoliikennevälineisiin.

Aloitan tänä iltana uuden viestiketjun HSL -alueen joukkoliikenteen suunnittelun keskeisistä periaatteista ja paljastan nykyisen järjestelmän pahimmat epäkohdat. Olkaa kuulolla.

----------


## hylje

Mikseivät aiheet mahdu Muuta Joukkoliikenteestä-palstalle? Aihekohtaiset foorumit vaativat aika paljon aktiivisuutta.

Jos jotain pitäisi muuttaa, muuttaisin yllämainitun palstan laaja-alaisemmaksi liikennekeskusteluksi.

----------


## insula

"Muuta joukkoliikenteestä" viittaa "kaatopaikkaan" eli sinne aiheet, jotka eivät kuulu muihin. Tämä ei tee kunniaa joukkoliikenteen suunnitelulle, jonka pitäisi olla tällaisen foorumin ydin. Mutta ymmärrän, ei nimi miestä pahenna...

----------


## 339-DF

> Aloitan tänä iltana uuden viestiketjun HSL -alueen joukkoliikenteen suunnittelun keskeisistä periaatteista ja paljastan nykyisen järjestelmän pahimmat epäkohdat. Olkaa kuulolla.


Kannattaa varmaan ensin selata läpi noita Kehittämishankkeet-alaotsikon alla olevia topikkeja. Siellä niitä epäkohtia on ennestään lueteltu kilometrikaupalla.

Kehittämishankkeissa muutenkin on tuota suunnittelupuolta esillä enemmän ja kaipaamallasi järjestelmätasolla. Sitten Raitiovaunut ym. otsikoiden alla on pienempiä, yksittäisiä hankkeita. Esimerkiksi niin, että Länsimetro tai Johdinautot löytyvät sieltä Kehittämishankkeista, mutta vaikkapa Jätkäsaaren raitiotielaajennusta käsitellään Raitiovaunut-otsikon alla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos keskustelupalstan nimi on Joukkoliikennefoorumi, kaipaisin foorumin rakenteeseen selvästi oman foorumin Joukkoliikenteen suunnittelulle ja/tai Liikennejärjestestelmän suunnittelulle. Joukkoliikenne ei ole pelkästään busseja, ratikoita, junia... vaan kaikki liikennemuodot kattava looginen kokonaisuus.


Olen kanssasi aivan samaa mieltä. Joukkoliikenne on osa liikennejärjestelmää, johon kuuluvat myös yksilölliset liikenteen muodot henkilöautoilu, taksit, moottori- ja polkupyörät sekä kävely. Liikennejärjestelmä kokonaisuudessaan on puolestaan vain osa yhdyskuntarekennetta, johon kuuluvat sekä koko rakennettu ympäristö että luonnonolosuhteiden mukaiset kaikenlaisen rakentamisen mahdollisuudet. Siis maantieteelliset ja geologiset olosuhteet.

Mutta käytännössä on paljon ihmisiä, jotka ovat kiinnostuneita välineistä, ei siitä, mitä tarkoitusta varten ne ovat olemassa. Siis joku tykkää ratikoista, joku busseista, metroista, laivoista, lentokoneista, autoista, pilvenpiirtäjistä tai silloista. Tai aikatauluista.

Tämän foorumin rakenne taitaa kuvastaa välinekeskeisyyttä, joka lienee useimpien foorumin aktivistien lähtökohta. Sekin on minusta ymmärrettävää, sillä väline on se, minkä ihminen ensimmäisenä kohtaa ja josta voi sitten kiinnostua tai ei. Ihan sama juttu muuten kaikilla muillakin elämänaloilla. Mainittakoon esimerkiksi kenkäfriikit.

Kuten 339-DF edellä kertoi, kaipaamasi asiakin täältä jostain löytyy. Mutta kuten näit, aika sekavasti. Kehittämishankkeet-ryhmä lienee sitä, mitä kaipaat, mutta välinekeskeiset kirjoittajat tulevat aloittaneeksi keskusteluketjuja minne itse kuvittelevat niiden kuuluvan.

Ihan käyttövinkkinä tilannetta helpottaa, kun seuraa foorumia kronologisesti. Valitse Uudet viestit, niin näet tuoreimman keskustelun ja helposti senkin, onko keskustelu jatkunut ketjuissa, joihin olet itse osallistunut. Näin riippumatta siitä, kuinka väärissä ryhmissä keskusteluketjut ovat.

Vanhoista viesteistä löytyy paljon asiaa, mutta arvaan, että tuskin sinä tai muutkaan jaksavat tuhansia viestejä selata. Ehkä ihan hyvä systeemi on ottaa asia vain esille ja antaa jonkun sitten opastaa, jos siitä on jossain kirjoitettu jo aikaisemmin. Ei se minusta huono konsti ole, sillä onhan kertaus opintojen äiti. Siis myös meille, jotka olemme aihetta aikaisemmin ruotineet.

Antero

----------


## killerpop

Rakenteessa olisi kieltämättä parantamista, sillä samalla rakenteella on eletty koko 4,5 vuotisen historian ajan.

Se, mikä itseäni on lähinnä pänninyt, on monien viestien sopimattomuus eri alueille. Sopivaa kategoriaa kun ei meinaa löytyä millään - tämä heijastuu erityisesti bussikeskusteluissa, joissa yrityksien kalustoihin liittyvät keskustelut eivät nivoudu välttämättä minkään kaupunkien paikallisliikenteisiin, mutta vielä vähemmän kauko- ja tilausliikenteeseen.

Itse kaipaan erityisesti "Bussiyrityten kalusto" tai jotain vastaavaa aihealuetta, jossa ei tarvitse katsoa, onko auto katuri, seutubussi, lähibussi, expressbussi, charterbussi vai jotain monikäyttöistä.

Jos tällainen osio joskus tulisi, voisi monet kaupunkien alaiset keskustelut siirtää suoraan sinne ja jättää ko ryhmät vain kaupunkien liikennepoliittiselle keskusteluille.

----------


## killerpop

ehdotan välittömänä muutoksena bussiryhmän "Kauko- ja tilausliikenne" muuttamista muotoon, "Kauko- ja tilausliikenne, yritykset ja kalusto".

Tällä toimenpiteellä saataisiin aktivoitua myös kalustoasiain kirjottelu sinne sopivaan ryhmään ja säästettäisiin nuo paikallisliikenneryhmät sitten itse liikennepolitiikkaan, havaintoihin. 

Nykyinen jaottwelu on todella huono.

----------


## Huppu

Itse toivoisin että että alue "Joukkoliikenneuutiset" jaetaan kahtia, tai sen alle luodaan kaksi kansiota; Toiseen Tampereen ja toiseen HSL-alueen uutiset.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Tuli tässä mieleeni, että voisikohan laiva- ja lauttaliikenteelle sekä lentoliikenteelle olla omat "palstansa" kuten on kaukoliikenteelle, junille jne? Tokihan näistä voi keskustella "muuta joukkoliikenteestä"-osiossa mutta mielestäni selkeyttäisi kummasti. Toki niille on omat fooruminsa mutta koska tämän foorumin nimi on joukkoliikennefoorumi niin sillä perusteella nekin mielestäni tänne kuuluvat.

----------

